# New Babies won't eat



## Nathan Justice (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a Nubian doe who just gave birth to her two beautiful twins.. however, she isn't letting them nurse... She licks them and loves on them and shows them attention.. all the normal except letting them nurse... so we milked some colostrum out and tried giving it in a bottle and they won't take the bottle either... it's been over 24 hours and I'm afraid of losing them.. Please Help! What should I do?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 6, 2017)

Her udder is probably overly full/congested and uncomfortable.  Most babies will take the colostrum...give it out of a syringe if you have to.  Have you ever tube fed?  If not, perhaps you can get a vet to show you how.

Edit by PM: moved over from duplicate thread


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Jan 6, 2017)

I have used a syringe without a needle to force colostrum in kids. Convincing them to take a bottle can be tough and if it has already been 24 hours I would force it asap. Let me know how this works for you.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 6, 2017)

are the kids cold?  feel the inside of their mouth- if they are cold you will need to warm them up 1st before feeding.  Will they suck on your fingers?

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @Ferguson K @babsbag


----------



## Nathan Justice (Jan 6, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> I have used a syringe without a needle to force colostrum in kids. Convincing them to take a bottle can be tough and if it has already been 24 hours I would force it asap. Let me know how this works for you.


She finallly let them nurse about 730 this morning.... with me holding her and now she is letting them nurse by theirselves... so I'm hoping for the best...


----------



## Nathan Justice (Jan 6, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> are the kids cold?  feel the inside of their mouth- if they are cold you will need to warm them up 1st before feeding.  Will they suck on your fingers?
> 
> @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @Ferguson K @babsbag


I brought them in the house and put them by the fire last night... and yes they were sucking on my finger


----------



## Nathan Justice (Jan 6, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Her udder is probably overly full/congested and uncomfortable.  Most babies will take the colostrum...give it out of a syringe if you have to.  Have you ever tube fed?  If not, perhaps you can get a vet to show you how.


I milked her out a little and she doesn't seem as uncomfortable


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 6, 2017)

Glad to hear she is letting them nurse!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 6, 2017)

Are they nursing? If not, I would pin the doe in a head gate, milking stand, tie her to a fence, whatever it takes and put the kids up to her and see how it goes. Getting them to take a bottle should be easier if they have never nursed on the doe but at this point they need the milk anyway you can get it in them.

What kind of nipple? Is the colostrum coming out of the nipple? Have you done this before?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 6, 2017)

Are you sure they're not nursing when you're not looking? I've heard you should be able to tell by feeling the kid's bellies... round=full, or by putting a finger in their mouths and if warm, then they've been feeding. Maybe have someone hold mama and physically attach each kid to a teat so they get the idea? Good luck and hope you'll share some photos.

Fem already chimed in, here are some others who might offer help/ideas: @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @babsbag many/any others...

Edit by PM: moved over from duplicate thread.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 8, 2017)

How are the kids and mama doing?


----------

